# Something I have Never Seen Before



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

I was scouting about a week back and there was a Doe and 2 fawns that came out right underneath my stand, they walk away I wait for about 30 minutes get out of my stand and when I am walking back to the Truck she is standing in the bean field watching me not 30 yards away not alarmed just kept eating and watching me. I have never seen this before usually a Doe with fawns is very cautious she acted like it was no big deal, Have any of you ever seen this before?


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

My brother and I fished Cadiz res. a couple of weeks ago and had 2 fawns in spots follow us around for about 3 hrs. Bro almost tripped over one on the path. Mom wasn't around, so they just got curious. Had a mom & fawn playing tag in a field next to the road the other day and she didn't seem concerned when we stopped to watch. I guess it just depends on the situation and if she feels threatened.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

All The Time,

Remember.that Is The Defense Sense That A Deer Has All Of The Time. I Have Walked right Up on Mature Does And Bucks Before And They Have Layed There And Watched Me. It Is Not Uncommon. I Shot A Mature Doe The First Evening While Walking To My Stand. She Was Standing In The Woods Watching Me walk By As Still As A Tree, And I Knocked And Arrow And never Looked At Her Directly Until I Drew And Placed The pin On Her.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Fred Bear always said that. Walk by like you aren't a threat, knock an arrow and let it fly. Chances are, you'll bag your deer. They probably figure if they bolt they'll draw more attention to themselves than if they stay still. WHo knows what they are thinking. Maybe they are shocked at how ugly we are.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

On the land that I hunt the deer are very used to seeing the landowner and his helpers every day up in the hills taking care of the cattle.

These deer defiantly learn to recognize the different farm equipment. They will let the tractor or the farmers 4-wheeler, that they see every day, pass within 30 yds in an open field and just stand and watch. They give me a lot more attention on my 4-wheeler. They move off 100 yds or more and just watch me as I go towards the back of the farm.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe she seen your shooting last season and figures no worry LOL LOL just kiddin around yesterday we were riding our quads in a field for about an hour when me and my doughter got over close to one side and a doe and 1 fawn stood up not 5 yrds in the woods we had been buy there a few times before I thought it was strange they didn't run or snort they just walked over the bank to a logging road and walked out of site my little one was pretty excited


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Saw a show once that had 50 (I think that is the correct #) dear in a fenced in area that covered 500 acres. A infared system was in place to keep track of the deer and hunters movement. Hunters were allowed in to hunt the regular season and took some of the deer. The thing that got every ones attention was the number of deer that were never seen by hunters. Hunters did not know anything about the system that was tracking them. The biologist found that some of the deer would lay still and let a hunter walk by them. One big buck would lay in tree tops and let hunters walk within 10 yards of him and never move. Sence seeing this I have started to look for deer in places that could hide them. I see more deer now than I ever did before. I even took a nice 8 point only 13 steps from where I stood and the conditions were dry leaves and very noisy. He was setting on the down hill side of a steep hill behind a big oak. He had his head laying flat on the ground like a piece of the tree with his ears focused on me.


----------

